# Hi i am new



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

I am new member to this site. Well we all know y i am here....BETTA FISHES :-D.

I got interested in betta fish about a month back but i do not own one as yet...I am waiting until i can afford everything i need based on the posts i have read.

The main reason i have decided to get a betta fish is I still live my mom until i finish university and she has pretty much forbid me from having pets..i love cats..so i decided on a smalled caged friend..

Seeing as it would be the first time i would be owning a pet i decided to go the pet fish route..After much research on what type of fish to select i came across the bettas...and i instantly fell in love with them.. They are so beautiful its unbelievable..

So i am doing my research and making sure i know enough and have enough money before i get one.

I have visited my local pet shop several times to see if they have bettas ..they do (lucky me)....everytime i go to the pet shop i get excited...lol...they store their bettas in a little clip on thing inside the other fishes aquariums...

Today i visited the shop and i saw this really amazing red (my favourite color) betta, it was so small...i think it may be a half moon i am not sure..still dont know how to distinguish all the types...but it looks in perfect condition...I hope they still have it when i go to buy..

So i am planning to get a betta in may...i have too many extra expenses right now but they will be over in may...(yay...lol)...im getting excited just thinking about it...

I live in jamaica which is pretty near to the equator and the temp gets really hot occasionally but generally its warm...i was wondering if i still need a heater for my tank..i am hoping to get a 10 gal. tank..

You can give me any other tips that may have not been stated on the site..can never have too much info..

Thanks.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome!  Congrats on deciding to introduce a betta fish in to your family.  Bettas are fantastic fish friends, they all have such individual personalities and quirks. 
What's your average day and night temperatures? I think... if I remember correctly, that the water temperature tends to be 5 degrees cooler then room temperature... but I'm not 100% positive. >.<;


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome....During the day if its not overcast or raining it gets hot enuff for you to need to use a fan or a/c..dont know the actual temp....at night it can get cooler but i usually have my fan on me so i cant give an accurate temp...but some night or early morning it is cold enuff to drive me to turn the fan off...it varies alot..


also if no1 is usually at home for 8hr is it still ok to get a betta?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

while bettas love human company, they'll be fine during the day if no one's around. 

glad you chose a betta as your first fish! they're amazing little fish.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you luimeril...yea they seem amazing...i wud av picked a goldfish if i didnt find out about bettas, glad i did....lol

i cant wait to own one and experience it myself...now im limited to oogling at them on youtube or images from google...i have a pic of a red one as my laptop wallpaper for weeks now..lol...i may be getting addicted.. i may soon be following you with the "and counting"


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if your temperature fluctuates a lot, would probably be a good idea to get a heater just to keep it a bit more steady


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you tisia....yea i think i will get it..i jus dont want when no1 is at home it gets really hot and the heater is on...i dont want a boiled betta :-(


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

just make sure to get an adjustable one and not one of those "heats 5 degrees above room temp" kind. adjustable should only turn on if it gets below a certain temperature


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

:thankyou:
ok that sounds better...im relieved...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

glad to help ^_^
oh, and yes, they're very addicting, I got my first one a few weeks ago on a semi whim, then ended up spending a lot upgrading, now I've got a second boy on his way, and hoping to get a little girl at some point as well. plus I'm trying to convince my parents to let me dig out the 26 gallon in their basement to set up a sorority for them, lol


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

wow...cool....they are worth the investment i think...maybe when i have my own house a can dedicate a room to bettas....they are just awesome....


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

they really are. I'd love to try breeding someday, but I'd be worried I wouldn't be able to give any of them up! lol


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, yea....i imagine it wud be totally heartbreaking to give up any of them..after raising and getting attached....but i guess it wont be so bad because you would be expanding the love of betta fish to more people..oh i cant wait to get one


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe I could make some cards with the address of this site on it to give to new owners in the hopes all my babies get proper care, lol


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

That is actually an awesome idea...you can track ur buyers if they decide to join the site and advise them.....follow up with them, like a support technician, lol


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing everything right.  You're one of those people that actually researches a pet before buying one, which I applaud you on that. So glad that you'll be giving a betta a new home soon, good luck!


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks bettasforever.
I can't wait to save one from the pet shop


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks bettasforever.
I can't wait to save one from the pet shop


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations for finding the wonderful betta world!!!!! I think everyone gave you the best advice so there's really not much for me to put in  but don't forget to watch out for fungal problems in the area you live in and aquatic parasites. It must be awesome to live in Jamaca I've always wanted to visit there.If you have any questions about the forum contact an admin. if you have any questions about bettas plz post or p.m. me I'm always up for a chat.

btw are there any betta foods you have specific in mind for bettas? I highly recomend atison's betta pellets and Wardley's betta pellets


greetings,
Ethan


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi ethan, thanks...well i know that the pet shop i visited has betta pellets and freeze dried blood worms but i didnt look at the brands..

Can someone explain to me how to cycle? ive been reading but am not 100% sure i understand..

and also can i house a betta with a pleco?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Plecos are only good ideas if you have the HUGE tanks they need. :3 i had one as a kid, and he lived in a 29 gallon with a goldfish i won at a fair when i was four. they both lived about 13 years, and both were around 2 feet when they died. they'd have lived longer, but my dad had this nasty habit of throwing little fish he caught in the river with them, and i think they both ended up with parasites. >.>;


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

yea i should probably wait until i can afford a bigger tank to get a pleco...thats unfortunate to hear about ur pleco and goldfish...ur dad needs a lesson in proper fish care.....

what good companions do you suggest for my betta?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, bettas are happiest by themselves, but do well with snails, Cory Catfish, peaceful schooling fish, but only if you have a large enough tank. :3 i think 10 gallons is recommended for the Cory Cats and other schooling fish?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No tankmates in anything under 10 gallons besides snails and shrimp ;D


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

ok thank u luimeril and bettafish15....ill keep him by himself for now when i get him until i get a bigger tank...i dont remember seeing any snails at the pet shop though..maybe i missed them because i just wasnt looking for them..

are your tanks cycled?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nah, none of mine are. then again, only one of my tanks has a filter, and that's Caroline's. my tanks are all under 5 gallons, with 3 gallons being my biggest, and one gallon being my smallest. i have a Plakat female in that one gallon, who seems to hate larger tanks. they stress her out and she hides all the time, but swims around happily in her one gallon. o.0 i've an oddball fish.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

she is afraid of the big world...probably shy..lol...wat wud be a good starter size tank for a betta for me?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

about 2 gallons is wonderful for them. some suggest bigger, but mine all do wonderfully in 2 gallons.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,welcome to the forum!.
It's nice to see that you are reading about Bettas before you get one so you can look after it well.
As a beginner I would recomend something like a 5 gallon (the more the water capacity,the more forgiving it is).If you get a 10G like you originally said about getting,you could add some tank mates e.g. a small shoal of non fin nipping fish,5 white cloud minnows or pygmy corys or some shrimp (if the Betta doesnt eat the shrimp :roll plus with a 10G you could divide it later and get a second Betta etc.

Tomsk


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

ok kool, thanks...i cant wait til may when i can go for mine....so excited....if u dont hear from me i probably exploded from excitement build up....lol


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

hi tomsk..thanks for the welcome...well if i go to the pet shop and they dont have any of those fish ill jus get a 2 or 5 gal. tank for the time being....i hope they have silk plants...im not sure im ready to try live plants...

wats a good recommendation if the dont have silk plants at the pet shop?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've tried a pleco with my sorrity but the pleco always got erritated and really stressed to the point where I was going to take him out but he died......... I would not advise this I learned this the hard way and over time a pleco would need a 50 gallon tank or lager because they grow huge here's a pic http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...9tgeAg6WMAw&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


they can even get bigger than that! Just try a google search and you'll know what I mean


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Ethan said:


> I've tried a pleco with my sorrity but the pleco always got erritated and really stressed to the point where I was going to take him out but he died......... I would not advise this I learned this the hard way and over time a pleco would need a 50 gallon tank or lager because they grow huge here's a pic http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...9tgeAg6WMAw&page=1&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0
> 
> 
> they can even get bigger than that! Just try a google search and you'll know what I mean


sorry to hear about ur pleco...


whoa that pleco is HUGE i must have under estimated the ones i saw at the pet shop they were as tiny as the bettas...


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, it's ok I miss him/she though I think there is no telling between a male and female pleco


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

yea they all look the same


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats on making the choice of getting a betta. They are fabulous little fish. I recommend getting the Aqua Culture betta pellets. Don't get Hikari as they changed their recipe. I look forward to pics of your new boy (or girl). ^^


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> hi tomsk..thanks for the welcome...well if i go to the pet shop and they dont have any of those fish ill jus get a 2 or 5 gal. tank for the time being....i hope they have silk plants...im not sure im ready to try live plants...
> 
> wats a good recommendation if the dont have silk plants at the pet shop?


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565 lists some stuff. you can get plastic too, just bring some nylon with you and run it over it and if it snags it's no good


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Congrats on making the choice of getting a betta. They are fabulous little fish. I recommend getting the Aqua Culture betta pellets. Don't get Hikari as they changed their recipe. I look forward to pics of your new boy (or girl). ^^


ill have to check with the pet shop to see what they have available...i have a feeling i will be taking millions of pics of my new boy....yea im getting a boy..for now


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Tisia said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565 lists some stuff. you can get plastic too, just bring some nylon with you and run it over it and if it snags it's no good


Thanks for the link..will check it out


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

There are heaters that auto shut off if the temperature of the tank gets too high and it will auto kick in if it gets too low. I've recently bought one for Dixie (my betta) and it makes me relax during the school day to know that my betta will be alright at home alone. However, I can't tell you if you'll need a heater because I'm one of the newer members in the betta world just like you. I'm glad that you chose to add a betta into your family because they're very exciting creatures with different personalities and they have several tail types. It'll be fun finding the betta fit for you, but don't rush it because choosing your forever friend should be something you're very specific about. You want to observe and make sure there's no illness or deformities in the betta you're interested in or you could overwhelm yourself. Well, it was nice meeting you and remember that everyone on this forum enjoys pictures of bettas. (It'd be great if you would post pictures of yours when you get it. :-D)


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Dixie said:


> There are heaters that auto shut off if the temperature of the tank gets too high and it will auto kick in if it gets too low. I've recently bought one for Dixie (my betta) and it makes me relax during the school day to know that my betta will be alright at home alone. However, I can't tell you if you'll need a heater because I'm one of the newer members in the betta world just like you. I'm glad that you chose to add a betta into your family because they're very exciting creatures with different personalities and they have several tail types. It'll be fun finding the betta fit for you, but don't rush it because choosing your forever friend should be something you're very specific about. You want to observe and make sure there's no illness or deformities in the betta you're interested in or you could overwhelm yourself. Well, it was nice meeting you and remember that everyone on this forum enjoys pictures of bettas. (It'd be great if you would post pictures of yours when you get it. :-D)


yea a poster had commented and told me about the auto heaters...i will definitely be looking into getting one of those..

I am taking my time before getting a betta, i have been interested in getting one since january but this is a living thing and i dont want to rush and get it and not be prepared to keep it alive for as long as possible..

as soon as i get him and he gets comfy i will post plenty pics..i really hope i get the red one..it looked in pretty good shape, perfect tail, no deformities, no discoloration, responsive.....there are alot of betta lovers out here, i jus hope they happen to miss that one when looking...lol


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pictures. :-D


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't wait to take them


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

i wana cycle my tank because i dont want to do 100% water change...which cycling method do you recommend for me?


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> i wana cycle my tank because i dont want to do 100% water change...which cycling method do you recommend for me?


You having a 10gal tank for your bettas right ??


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> You having a 10gal tank for your bettas right ??


well im considering 2.5 to 10 gal..depends on which is available when i go for the betta


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> well im considering 2.5 to 10 gal..depends on which is available when i go for the betta


actually 3gal is more then enough for a single betta , because that is their territory distance range

;-)any male betta who cross that line will be attacked

:-D5gal is minimum for those who want to plant a few live plant (like me , but i only plant 1 Java Ferns in my 1gal bowl) for them to hide and feel secure ..

the advantages of plant is 
1: It lure bacteria that eat your fishes waste to maintain pH

2: Your fish love to scratch their body to the leaf to rub of the bacteria or cleaning body

3: They like to sleep on the leafs ~~

:evil:the disadvantages of plant is
1: too much bacteria it'll eat your fish flesh because of insufficient waste for them to eat

2: scratch could destroy their lovely fin or tail if used the wrong rough plant

3: sleeping on a unclean orange/yellowish leaf will let the bacteria to land on their body ( VERY BAD )


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi AMB, welcome to the addicting world of bettas. 

Tank size is personal reference. But since you want to add tank mates, I'd suggest a larger size (10g). Besides, as stated above, you can always divide it and get a second betta. 

Plants are good for aquatic life. IMO they help in the nitrogen cycle process. As a beginner, I'd suggest getting a low light/maintenance plant. They usually only need to be occasionally rinsed. 
I've heard of many plastic plants to be harmful to bettas. So be careful if you get those.

Cycling is basically the process of changing ammonia (deadly) into nitrate. Basically speaking all you need is an oxygen (pumps, plants) and ammonia source (fish, dead shrimp) and your water will cycle. The whole process may take time though. Over cleaning may disturb the cycle because the bacteria that actually does the work is all over your tank - so never clean 100% when you're cycling...... I can't be more specific since I too have only recently learned about cycling - and I often get nitrite and nitrate mixed up. 

Since you live near the equator, IMO you don't really need a heater. As long as the temp is not too low long term, they will be fine. And with an indoor tank, the temp should be fairly stable. BUT to be on the safe side, heaters are good.

Looking forward to see pictures............


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> actually 3gal is more then enough for a single betta , because that is their territory distance range
> 
> ;-)any male betta who cross that line will be attacked
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information:-D


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> Thank you for the information:-D


Well I need more experience too , I'm trying to understand dH now :-D


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

indjo said:


> Hi AMB, welcome to the addicting world of bettas.
> 
> Tank size is personal reference. But since you want to add tank mates, I'd suggest a larger size (10g). Besides, as stated above, you can always divide it and get a second betta.
> 
> ...


Thank you all sooooo much....every1 is really helpful...this is the best site for new betta owners


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> Well I need more experience too , I'm trying to understand dH now :-D


What's dh?


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> What's dh?


As pH stands for how acidic is the water is..
dH is the pressure of the water , it stablelize it using salt or minerals powder 
Too high pressure could explode his organs
Too low could result in implode his organ (worst scenario)
but it'll be fine ;-) ... Atleast I think
and it effect digestive system too


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> As pH stands for how acidic is the water is..
> dH is the pressure of the water , it stablelize it using salt or minerals powder
> Too high pressure could explode his organs
> Too low could result in implode his organ (worst scenario)
> ...


wow, so much i dont knw


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> wow, so much i dont knw


I'm not even 20% of a experts


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

lol


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome. Very glad to see another responsable pet owner who does the research before getting the pet instead of after.

Your betta will love you for taking the time to put the work in and do it right.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

DaveC said:


> Welcome. Very glad to see another responsable pet owner who does the research before getting the pet instead of after.
> 
> Your betta will love you for taking the time to put the work in and do it right.


Awww thank you....I hope I knw enough when the time comes


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

I created a thread yesterday named two word story..in the lounge..u can check it out if you want


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

dH and kH concerns water hardness (the presence of diluted minerals and stuff). I know it's not rocket science, but trying to fully understand it is too much for me - specially since I don't use any testers/equipments to experiment them with.

Here's an easy way to test your water; take some detergent and dilute it in your water. If it dissolves easily, then your water is OK. If not, then it may be too hard and you need to add some rain water. 

I suggest you not tamper with water prams. Bettas can tolerate most water sources. As long as the prams doesn't fluctuate drastically. Further, I wouldn't add anything except dechlors (for tap water) - not even aquarium salt unless the betta is unhealthy.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Some ppl think keeping fish as a pet is easy....if they only knew


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

indjo said:


> dH and kH concerns water hardness (the presence of diluted minerals and stuff). I know it's not rocket science, but trying to fully understand it is too much for me - specially since I don't use any testers/equipments to experiment them with.
> 
> Here's an easy way to test your water; take some detergent and dilute it in your water. If it dissolves easily, then your water is OK. If not, then it may be too hard and you need to add some rain water.
> 
> I suggest you not tamper with water prams. Bettas can tolerate most water sources. As long as the prams doesn't fluctuate drastically. Further, I wouldn't add anything except dechlors (for tap water) - not even aquarium salt unless the betta is unhealthy.


Good explaination I love it !! :-D
And I've forgotten that we can test the water hardness that way by dissolving into another water !! :-?
Much oblige for reminding me !! 
Well , minerals powder would do fine if u don't want to add salt , but salts also could prevent your tank's weed by growing ;-)
But weed is also consider to be a healthy plant for fishes


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

feel like i need to go to betta school...lol


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> feel like i need to go to betta school...lol


:shock: We aren't ??
:-? i thought THIS is the Betta's Academy ...


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

lol...well now that u mention it...yea


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

when do i get my degree


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> when do i get my degree


I'm still at my Diploma !! :evil:
Degree will be a little longer ~~ and expensive ~~ :twisted:


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

lol..i think im at certificate level


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder how many ppl had a PHd ... ??


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

admin member?


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL 
Wonder how many views it takes to be a Admin/PHd ~


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know if you ever get a degree, since each fish is different


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> lol
> wonder how many views it takes to be a admin/phd ~


alot


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I don't know if you ever get a degree, since each fish is different


maybe a specialized degree for each fish or fish type


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

This is getting too far ... LOL


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> I got interested in betta fish about a month back but i do not own one as yet...I am waiting until i can afford everything i need based on the posts i have read.


If only I had read first, bought second... lol.
I'd have still gotten my fishy but I would've been smarter about it from the get-go! 

We're both new here so welcome! I hope we both manage to make ourselves at home here.


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

Burd said:


> If only I had read first, bought second... lol.
> I'd have still gotten my fishy but I would've been smarter about it from the get-go!
> 
> We're both new here so welcome! I hope we both manage to make ourselves at home here.


Well i think he had more experience now after what this 'BA' website teaches us and discussion :-D

BUT , feel free to discuss more ~


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Burd said:


> If only I had read first, bought second... lol.
> I'd have still gotten my fishy but I would've been smarter about it from the get-go!
> 
> We're both new here so welcome! I hope we both manage to make ourselves at home here.


Welcome fellow n00b :-D.....u came to the right sight


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> Welcome fellow n00b :-D.....u came to the right sight


lmao...i meant site....not sight....i was walking and typing


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> lmao...i meant site....not sight....i was walking and typing


Better watch your road instead of studying bettas , who know's what happen to your betta if u faint by hitting a wall and haven't fed him for a week !!!


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> Better watch your road instead of studying bettas , who know's what happen to your betta if u faint by hitting a wall and haven't fed him for a week !!!


good thing i dont have him yet...atleast he gets food at the pet shop...i think :-(


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> good thing i dont have him yet...atleast he gets food at the pet shop...i think :-(


Yeah , in a small cup and limited food with dirty water full of waste and bacteria .... :-?

:shock: i think u better get him back before is too late ...
;-) atleast u can ensure his ok and prevent being buy by somebody and sufficient food with a cleaner and a little bigger space to swim ~


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> Yeah , in a small cup and limited food with dirty water full of waste and bacteria .... :-?
> 
> :shock: i think u better get him back before is too late ...
> ;-) atleast u can ensure his ok and prevent being buy by somebody and sufficient food with a cleaner and a little bigger space to swim ~


no the water is clean, and they are in a lil compartment in the regular fish tanks


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> no the water is clean, and they are in a lil compartment in the regular fish tanks


owh ... good
let's hope no one buy it before u ....


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> owh ... good
> let's hope no one buy it before u ....


Yea I hope...but if I don't get the one I want ill still take hope a betta, and give it a nice home


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

my betta's name is Spectre


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

take home*


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

alixhero said:


> my betta's name is Spectre


i havent chosen a betta name yet....lol ama call him zerbert...lmao


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

cool ~~


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Do u know what zerbert mean?


----------



## alixhero (Apr 11, 2011)

AbbiMoeBetta said:


> Do u know what zerbert mean?


sry no , but it does sound cool


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

zertbert _ creating a seal between a human mouth and flesh (commonly the stomach or arm) and then blowing, producing a fart-like sound.

source urbandictionary.com


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

i went to the pet shop to buy a betta today but the only had females and the bowls/tanks were 1/2 gal. to 1 gal.

so i didnt buy anything


----------

